# Ruff Racing 280s



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone have the Ruff Racing 280 wheels in chrome?Would love to see some pics!Thanks!


----------



## BIG_BALLER (Jul 7, 2008)

They look badass. they fit?


----------



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got these orded today, if you are willing to wait until the end of next week i will post pics


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

USAF_GTO13 said:


> Just got these orded today, if you are willing to wait until the end of next week i will post pics



Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, I seen them on a 04 blue gto today and they do look sharp. The guy lives around by me so if I see him again I'll get some pics.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

fiacovo said:


> Yeah, I seen them on a 04 blue gto today and they do look sharp. The guy lives around by me so if I see him again I'll get some pics.


Cool,thanks!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the 278's better:

LS1GTO.com Forums - My Ruff 278's finally.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> I like the 278's better:
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - My Ruff 278's finally.....


Those pictures are freakin sweet! How did you get that effect?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Chrisco said:


> I like the 278's better:
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - My Ruff 278's finally.....


I like those as well,as close as you can get to the CCW 505 I believe without breaking the bank. Have any daytime side view pics?


----------



## BMC Performance (Jul 22, 2008)

Those wheels are killer!!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Those pictures are freakin sweet! How did you get that effect?


That's not my car or my pics, sooo I have no idea how they did that. Sorry.


----------

